# Mal was ganz Beklopptes: Bike-Bekleidung für´s Business



## Lime Green (29. April 2010)

Hi!

Ich hab da manchmal so komische Ideen.

Gibt es eigentlich Sport/Radfahrbekleidung, die zwar noch leger wirkt, aber optisch schon Business-Tauglich ist?

Ich meine, Budapester-Leder-Schuhe mit Klickies wären vielleicht übertrieben, aber ich dachte so an weiße oder dezent gestreifte Hemden  aus Funktionsfaser mit Kragen und Knopfleiste.
Und z.B. eine dezente Hose aus Stretchmaterial, die im Schritt verstärkt und deren Material gegen Abwetzen resistent ist.
Eventuell sogar eine von innen eingenähte Formleiste, die zwar die Bewegung nicht stört und die Hose noch locker fallen lässt, aber eine Art Bügelfalte simuliert?

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ich mit solchen Überlegungen allein auf weiter Flur stehe - für mich wäre das allerdings verdammt praktisch, da ich keine Lust habe, mich morgens und abends im Büro umzuziehen.
(Mit Schuhen mache ich das allerdings schon so)
Ich mache was im Bereich Gewerbeimmobilien, was sich im Stadtzentrum abspielt und so wäre es ungemein praktisch, sich auf dem Fahrrad wohl zu fühlen gleichzeitig betreffend seines Äußeren bei Kundenterminen.

Wenn es so was schon geben sollte, würde ich mich natürlich über Tipps freuen.

(Das Problem ist halt einfach, dass meine Anzughosen innerhalb von kürzester Zeit durch den Sattel abwetzen und das Innenfutter am Oberschenkel davon auch nicht besser wird, bzw. auch stört.)


----------



## trek 6500 (29. April 2010)

nicht dein ernst , oder ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JustFlying (29. April 2010)

Die Shirts in diesem Thread könnten sicher interessant für dich sein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=457892
Ob es entsprechende Hosen dazu gibt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Lime Green (29. April 2010)

> nicht dein ernst , oder ?????



doch, leider...
Sorry, wenn Du mit so was nichts anfangen kannst.

@JustFlying

Leider nicht ganz, was ich suche. 
Die sind viel zu Freizeitmäßig.
Ich meine wirklich Businesshemden nur eben aus Funktionsfaser.
Und Hosen in Schwarz, Anthrazit, grau oder dunkelbraun, die keine Aufschrift, keine Reißverschlüsse haben sondern eben genau den Schnitt bzw. die Taschenanordnung und Form wie eine Anzughose bzw. Stoffhose/Chino.
Eventuell könnte man auch noch eine Art kleines Korsett im Knöchel/Wadenbereich des rechten Beins unterbringen, wo man einfach an einer Schnur zieht und das Hosenbein zieht sich zusammen.
Wobei das sicherlich schwer zu realisieren wäre, ohne dass man es im offenen Zustand sieht.


----------



## sota (29. April 2010)

Pn?


----------



## JustFlying (29. April 2010)

Hm, zu den Hosen fällt mir noch Schöffel ein.
Viel dezentere Hosen wird es vermutlich nicht geben;
http://www.schoeffel.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=251&cPath=92_97
Ich denke mal, dass sich bisher noch keine Firma Gedanken über Businesskleidung aus Funktionsmaterial gemacht hat, das wird vermutlich auf eine Sonderanfertigung hinauslaufen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. April 2010)

du willst mit dem rad ins büro fahren?? ohne umziehen... ich hoffe, du besitzt keinerlei schweissdrüsen, sonst dürfte das auf dauer lustig werden


----------



## Eike. (29. April 2010)

Die Idee scheitert vermutlich nicht an der Optik sondern dem Geruch  Wer beim Radfahren Funktionskleidung braucht trägt die ja weil er schwitzt und das quitieren die Klamotten mit einem mehr oder weniger strengen Geruch. Morgens mit dem Rad ins Büro fahren und dann mit den gleichen Klamotten den ganzen Tag weitermachen dürfte dich unter der Belegschaft dann nicht gerade beliebter machen.


----------



## Lime Green (29. April 2010)

Es ist zwar richtig, dass die Kunstfasern irgendwie mehr Schweißgeruch entwickeln lassen, aber ich bin in der Hinsicht ziemlich gesegnet.
Sprich, ich rieche so gut wie gar nicht, nachdem ich geschwitzt habe. Bei Synthetik eben ein wenig unter dem Arm, aber das lässt sich mit einem Hauch Deo in den Griff bekommen.

Deshalb mache ich mir da auch keinen Kopf drum.

Aber Ihr habt recht: Das könnte der Haken sein, warum sich das nicht durchsetzt.

Es müssen auch nicht unbedingt Funktionstextilien sein. Aber robustes Stretch-Material.


----------



## B.Scheuert (29. April 2010)

Genau das, was du suchst!


----------



## 4mate (29. April 2010)

guggst du vaude, gibts alles. nur wenn man faul oder retarded is oder gar nich sucht  findet man nix. 
nich nur bei den vaude auch bei andere company - such selber du vogel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renton_berlin (29. April 2010)

Anzug, atmungsaktiv


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. April 2010)

Lime Green schrieb:


> ...im Bereich Gewerbeimmobilien, ...


Wie üblich, muss ein KTWRler den Sinn dieses Threads erläutern...
TE ist Hausmeister und fragt, was er bei der Arbeit anziehen soll...


----------



## Lime Green (30. April 2010)

Ich glaube, der TE muss jetzt mal was erläutern

Ich habe meine Anfrage völlig ernst gemeint und verstehe nicht, warum ich für so was angesaugt werde.
Daß hier kaum einer weiß, wie ein gepflegtes Business-Hemd oder eine Chino-Hose aussieht, konnte ich vorher nicht wissen. 

@B. Scheuert
Danke für den Link. Mein Ziel war es aber nicht, mich mit so einem Frack-Trikot lächerlich zu machen, sondern ich wollte einfach Sachen, die nicht nach Freizeit aussehen.

@4Mate
Danke auch Dir.
Da sind schon ganz brauchbare Sachen dabei. Allerdings auch noch nicht optimal.
War aber weder zu faul noch zu retarded - hab trotzdem nix gefunden.
Wenn sich jeder ausschließlich mit Google beschäftigen würde, wären die Foren für den Erfahrungsaustausch ja hinfällig.

@Bernd aus Holz
So viele Hausmeister, die sich gedanken um Business-Verkleidungen machen müssen, habe ich jetzt noch nicht kennengelernt.
Bei Gewerbeimmobilien sollte man übrigens nicht gleich an "Gewerbegebiet" denken. 
Das ist ein breites Feld.
Trotzdem schönen Dank für Deine Deutung.

Nette Leute hier!


----------



## garbel (30. April 2010)

Lime Green schrieb:


> Sprich, ich rieche so gut wie gar nicht, nachdem ich geschwitzt habe.



Das ist das, was DU riechst, andere Nasen können das ganz anders empfinden.


----------



## Schwatzwild (30. April 2010)

Ich glaube, Leute, die auf allen Hochzeiten tanzen wollen, haben ein Problem.


----------



## polo (30. April 2010)

Lime Green schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich hab da manchmal so komische Ideen.
> 
> ...



http://veilance.arcteryx.com/ für immobilienbranche aber viel zu schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwatzwild (30. April 2010)

Mit dem Arc'teryx-Kram läuft doch heute schon die Schwabenszene am Prenzlberg oder die Ingenieurszene von der Alb herum.
Auch schon längst Pflicht beispielsweise bei den Hilfswillis der RWTH AC, auf Wochenendausflügen in die Eifel.

Da könnte so ein Immobilienheini doch in den Ruch geraten, womöglich unkonventionellen Ansichten zu frönen.


----------



## polo (30. April 2010)

dieser sabbelnden nixkönner verfolgt mich doch. was erzählt der denn die ganze zeit?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. April 2010)

Lime Green schrieb:


> [email protected] aus Holz
> So viele Hausmeister, die sich gedanken um Business-Verkleidungen machen müssen, habe ich jetzt noch nicht kennengelernt.
> Bei Gewerbeimmobilien sollte man übrigens nicht gleich an "Gewerbegebiet" denken.
> Das ist ein breites Feld.
> ...


Nun spiel' hier mal nicht den dicken Max: Wenn Du angeblich tatsächlich so "toll" im Bereich Gewerbeimmobilein tätig bist, ist die Lösung doch ganz einfach! Du erweiterst einfach Dein Chefbüro um einen Wasch-/Duschbereich (wie ihn jeder normale Vorstand hat). Dann brauchst Du nicht solche unsinnigen Fragen zu stellen.


----------



## Lime Green (30. April 2010)

Was soll das jetzt hier werden? Erhebt Ihr Euch zum Klassenkampf? (oder eine Karikatur dessen?)
Nieder mit den Schlipsträgern?
Da will wohl mancher einfach Zanke. 
Sucht Euch dafür bitte einen anderen Spielkameraden oder lasst den Dampf beim Downhill ab.

@Schwatzwild
Das stimmt. Wie man es an Deinem Beitrag sieht, kommt dann auch oft mal was sinnloses dabei raus.

@Bernd aus Holz
Du bist mir ja einer. Erst machst Du mich zum Hausmeister, nun zum tollen Gerwerbeimmobilien-Chef. 
Das Wort scheint ja sehr viel ausgelöst zu haben.
Nur hört doch bitte auf, Euch auf irgendwelche Hintergründe zu konzentrieren. Ob ich Puffmutter bin, Bundeskanzler oder Schiffsschaukelbremser ist doch völlig latte.

(nebenbei, ich muss genauso auf ein neues Bike sparen und habe mich hier in keiner Silbe mit meiner Tätigkeit profilieren wollen.)

Und was Ihr hier teilweise tut ist völlige Energieverschwendung, denn erstens glaubt doch wohl hoffentlich keiner,  mit dem ich auf einem Server irgendwo in Kleinsiestenich-Großguckeda zusammentreffe, dass mich seine Meinung über meine Person interessiert, bzw. herausfordert und zweitens, die Leute die immer so obercool in manchen Foren herumtun, entlarven sich nur als freudlose Geister, die im Leben da draußen keiner wahrnimmt.

Peace out!

Und danke an die, die mir bei der Suche helfen.
@Polo
Geile Klamotten, aber die rufen ja ganz schön auf dafür.


----------



## polo (30. April 2010)

immer noch schlechte zeiten in der immobliienbranche?


----------



## renton_berlin (30. April 2010)

Regional ganz unterschiedlich.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. April 2010)

Lime Green schrieb:


> ..
> ...mich hier in keiner Silbe mit meiner Tätigkeit profilieren wollen.
> 
> ...


Aha. Und warum dann solch' eine Einleitung...


Lime Green schrieb:


> ... zwar noch leger wirkt, aber optisch schon Business-Tauglich ist?
> 
> Ich meine, Budapester-Leder-Schuhe ... weiße oder dezent gestreifte Hemden  aus Funktionsfaser mit Kragen und Knopfleiste.
> ...eine dezente Hose aus Stretchmaterial, die im Schritt verstärkt und deren Material gegen Abwetzen resistent ist.
> ...


----------



## Lime Green (30. April 2010)

Also wenn etwas überflüssig im Eröffnungspost war, dann war es wohl das Wort "Gewerbeimmobilien".
Konnte ja nicht ahnen, wie schnell die Leute hier auf die persönliche Schiene kommen....

In die von Dir zitierten Textstellen projezierst Du irgendwas hinein.
Um Dein Hausmeisterbeispiel nochmal aufzugreifen: Sieh es einfach als meinen Blaumann an.

Auf weitere Nebensächlichkeiten werde ich nicht mehr eingehen.
Muss mich um´s Business kümmern. 

Edit: Kollege, ich habe mal kurz die erste Seite Deiner Beitragsstatistik überflogen. Hätte ich mal tun sollen, bevor ich meine Zeit mit Dir verschwende. 
Ich glaube, Dich sollte man einfach ignorieren.
So ein anmaßender und negativer Mensch. Gute Besserung!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. April 2010)

Lime Green schrieb:


> ... ich habe mal kurz die erste Seite Deiner Beitragsstatistik überflogen. Hätte ich mal tun sollen, bevor ich meine Zeit mit Dir verschwende.
> Ich glaube, Dich sollte man einfach ignorieren.
> So ein anmaßender und negativer Mensch. ...


Danke für das Kompliment!
Mach' aber doch einfach mal im KTWR mit: Dann wüsstest Du wirklich, was anmassend und negativ ist...


----------



## Jocki (30. April 2010)

Kauf doch bei Extremtextil deinen Wunschstoff ein und geh damit zum Herrenschneider deines Vertrauens. Der kriegt das sicher hin- ist dann auch allemal billiger wie die neue Arcteryx Linie!

Oder Du siehst dich bei traditionellen Reiseanzügen um. Da gibt es tolle strapazierfähige Stoffe. Deutschleder bzw. Englischleder, Tweed, Ventile wären da die Stichworte.

Die hatten damals auch schon interessante Detaillösungen (siehe Kragen auf den Photos). Das abgebildete Modell ist allerdings eine Jacke und kein Sakko.








Die Hose bekommst Du damit in den Griff:





Schuhe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian 8 (30. April 2010)

Gegen die Hose in der Kette habe ich über die Anzughose die Beinlinge drüber gezogen, da beides schwarz ist hat man es kaum gesehen und so richtig warm war es damals auch nicht. Ist aber sicherlich keine Dauerlösung.


----------



## Lime Green (30. April 2010)

@Jocki

Das ist ein guter Tipp! Wäre ich so nicht drauf gekommen.
Ich werde mich da jetzt mal (selbständig und völlig unretarded ) näher Informieren. Habe hier einen Maßschneider direkt in der benachbarten Gewerbeimmobilie ( doppel-LOL )

Die Schuhe finde ich auch gar nicht mal so übel.

@Bastian 8
Ich schlag die meistens aussen inneinander und stopf das ganze Geraffel dann in die Socke. Funktioniert auch.
Man könnte ja vielleicht einfach in die Hose von innen eine Magnetleiste kleben, durch die das Hosenbein von den Kettenblättern abgestossen wird.

Ok, jetzt reichts dann aber wirklich.


----------



## frogmatic (30. April 2010)

Lime Green schrieb:


> Ob ich Puffmutter bin, Bundeskanzler oder Schiffsschaukelbremser ist doch völlig latte.



Als Puffmutter wärst du mir lieber, bei Bundeskanzlern habe ich so meine Vorbehalte.

Es gibt - bei Hannover, glaube ich - einen gelernten Herrenschneider, der auch freeride-Klamotten aus Funktionsstoff macht, der Herr wurde auch schon hier im Forum besprochen.

Vielleicht ist es der den du suchst: spacejunks.com

Wenn was bei rumkommt lass mal hören. Ich bin auch in einem Unternehmen mit hoher Schlipsträger-Quote, und hier werden so Aktionen wie "bike & business" aufgesetzt. Könnte also den einen oder andern interessieren.


----------



## thilli (30. April 2010)

Lime Green schrieb:


> Edit: Kollege, ich habe mal kurz die erste Seite Deiner Beitragsstatistik überflogen. Hätte ich mal tun sollen, bevor ich meine Zeit mit Dir verschwende.
> Ich glaube, Dich sollte man einfach ignorieren.
> So ein anmaßender und negativer Mensch. Gute Besserung!







sein Nickname ist Programm...und demnach sein Kopf auch aus Holz


----------



## radastir (4. Mai 2010)

Und ich dachte, wenn man im Vorstellungsgespräch als Hobby "Mountainbike fahren" erwähnt, kriegt man eh keinen Job?!


----------



## renton_berlin (4. Mai 2010)

Im Radladen, eventuell.


----------



## Easy (5. Mai 2010)

Schau doch mal bei Golfbekleidung, da bekommst Du sicherlich genau das was du suchst, Funktion+ Businessoptik. Bei Radklamotten wohl eher nicht!


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Mai 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> du willst mit dem rad ins büro fahren?? ohne umziehen... ich hoffe, du besitzt keinerlei schweissdrüsen, sonst dürfte das auf dauer lustig werden


 
Es gibt -trotz morgen gewaschen aus dem Haus gehend- richtige Stinker und solche, wo es bei normalem Fahrtempo und überschaubarer Kilometer/Höhenmeter ohne Probleme geht.

Tipps welche Kleidung und wo erhältlich, kann ich nicht geben, aber:
Fahre selbst bei gutem Wetter täglich im mehr oder weniger Businesslook auf Arbeit. Am Wochenanfang nehme ich 1-2 Hemden zum wechseln mit, auf dem Weg fahr ich mit T-Shirt. Habs auch dem Rückweg am Wochenschluss auch schon im Hemd, nur Schlips runter. Sah bestimmt witzig aus der Rückweg, da ich auf dem Heimweg gern die eine oder andere Treppe mitnehme


----------



## pefro (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

fantastisch: 2 Seiten Thread, wo auf jemanden eingehackt wird, der eigentl. ein völlig normales Anliegen hat... Ists seit neuestem verboten, mit dem Bike ins Büro zu fahren - und warum machen das dennoch jeden Tag Zehntausende in Anzug und Krawatte? 

Die Frage ist doch zu erst mal mit welchem Rad Du fahren willst, wie lange du fährst, bei Wind/Wetter und obs wirklich der Anzug sein muss? 

Ich mach das auch oft, kanns mir aber aussuchen (je nach Wetter und Lust/Zeit) ob ich mit dem Rad oder dem Auto fahre. Ich hab auf meinem Stadt/Trekkingrad nen breiten Brooks Sattel, das geht eigentlich - und auch an den rahmengenähten Budapestern kann ich keinen erhöhten Verschleiss feststellen - warum auch?  Mit dem Downhill Fully würde ich freilich nicht fahren. 

Zugegebnermaßen mache ich das allerdings selterner im Anzug (kommt auch vor) - aber wenn ich fahre, sehe ich zig Leute, die jeden Tag so unterwegs sind. Es gibt zwar "Funktionsanzüge" mit irgendwelchen High Tech Fasern und ebensolche Hemden - frag einfach mal bei Herrenausstatter - aber Wunder würde ich mir davon nicht erwarten, es ist und bleibt ein Anzug. 

Wenn aber auch ne Stoffhose und ein Hemd/Polohemd reicht, dann gibts zig Alternativen. Schau z.B. mal bei brax.de nach - von denen habe ich einige Polohemden und Stoffhosen, die sind recht hart im nehmen und mit Funktionsfaser, dennoch Büro tauglich, wenn Du nicht grad offizielle Kundentermine o.ä. hast.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (19. August 2010)

Hab was schickes gefunden:
http://www.rapha.cc/tailored-jacket


----------



## frogmatic (23. August 2010)

Jocki schrieb:


> Hab was schickes gefunden:
> http://www.rapha.cc/tailored-jacket



Ziemlich schick!

100% Wolle.
Eigentlich prima, aber das hat auch seine Tücken.

In meiner Jugend (also vor laaanger Zeit) hatte ich mal wollene Knickerbocker die, wenn sie nass waren, einen faszinierenden Duft verströmt haben...

Ich war ja noch jung & wild, musste also nicht sonderlich business-kompatibel sein.


----------



## ZJGuy (28. August 2010)

Ich habe mir von Löffler 2 Funktionshemden (mit Kragen) gekauft.

Interessanterweise (trotz Rucksack auf dem Rücken) ist, auch bei recht verschwitztem Hemd, kaum Geruch (externe Bestätigung  ) zu bemerken.

Hosen aus Funktionsstoff (in schwarz) sollten doch auch zu besorgen sein ...

Allerdings habe ich eine Dusche an der Arbeit, daher habe ich es wohl einfacher.

Und ja - ich bin auch ein "Businessmann" - und fahre trotzdem MTB.

Schande über mein Haupt ....


----------



## Segler1963 (31. August 2010)

Ich finde den Thread überhaupt nicht bekloppt. Solche Klamotten suchen bestimmt viele die das Fahrrad als das nutzen, was es eigentlich ist: Ein Verkehrsmittel. Ich setz noch einen drauf: Ideal wird das ganze mit einem guten Pedelec. Man kann schweißtreibende Passagen locker überwinden, bewegt sich trotzdem mehr als im Auto, hat nie Parkplatzsorgen und umweltfreundlich ist es auch. 
Ich kann nichts verwerfliches daran finden, dass jemand mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fährt und trotzdem gepflegt aussehen will. Ist irgendwie eine Marktlücke über die man nachdenken sollte. Es gibt bestimmt genug Makler, Banker oder was weiss ich für Berufstätige, die wegen des Zwangs zu adäquater (Business-) Kleidung aufs Rad verzichten und sich in den stinkenden, überfüllten öffentlichen Nahverkehr zwägen oder direkt mit dem Auto fahren.

Jörg


----------



## urban_biker (3. November 2011)

Hallo Line Green,

ich habe jetzt erst deinen Thread gelesen und antworte dir, auch wenn das Ganze hier schon eine ganze Weile her ist. Mich selbst beschäftigt die gleiche Frage und sende dir einen Link, der vielleicht weiterhilft. Wenn du nicht schon die passende Lösung gefunden hast. Hier: http://www.elektrobike-online.com/k...leidung-in-business-tarnung.579375.410636.htm
Ich habe allerdings feststellen müssen, dass alle Firmen in Übersee bzw. nicht in Deutschland sind und man so mit US Dollar zahlen muss, was das Ganze recht unpraktisch macht. Solltest du mittlerweile auch Tipps haben, dann würde ich mich freuen, wenn du mir diese schicken könntest. Ansonsten bin ich doch recht verblüfft, dass hier einige mit deiner Frage nichts anfangen können. Ich selbst radle täglich "nur" 7 Km zur Arbeit, komme hier aufgrund von Steigung auch mächtig ins Schwitzen, für mich kommt Umziehen allerdings auch nicht in Frage, da auch ich einen Job habe, bei dem ich ständig mit dem Fahrrad untewegs bin. Da kann ich mich dann auch nicht jedesmal umziehen. Zudem muss ich sagen, dass mit atmungsaktiven Jacken und 1. + 2. Schicht, das Ganze dann auch okay ist, da man dann nicht völlig durchnässt im Büro ankommt. Das Problem ist nur, dass die Outdootoutfits nicht wirklich was fürs Auge sind. Ein oder zweimal kann man das ja anziehen (zumindestens in meinem Job, bin Sozialpädagogin), aber auf Dauer fällt mir hier das Modebewusste. Mir Frauen mögen es da wohl - auch - ein wenig schicker.

Ja, ansonsten hoffe ich auf regen Austausch.

Viele Grüße

Clarissa alias urban-biker


----------

